# Anyone tried changing country with blue card



## vinaykumar2

Hi All,

I have blue card and working for last 18 months in Germany.I want to change my job in another country to Netherland or France.Have anyone tried that. I have offer from other company from different country.What the process?

Do i need to apply again visa for that country or what? 

If anyone tried this process please throw some light?


----------



## ALKB

vinaykumar2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have blue card and working for last 18 months in Germany.I want to change my job in another country to Netherland or France.Have anyone tried that. I have offer from other company from different country.What the process?
> 
> Do i need to apply again visa for that country or what?
> 
> If anyone tried this process please throw some light?


After working in Germany for 18 months you no longer need permission from the Federal Employment Agency to move on to another EU country.

You will need to comply with the domestic laws regarding registration and application procedure for your Blue Card in the new country or a work/residence permit.

I'd think that your employer should be able to tell you what the procedure is. 

You don't need to apply for a visa for the new country to enter but you definitely need to regularise your stay in terms of permission to work and taking up residency.

Which country do you have an offer from?


----------



## vinaykumar2

ALKB said:


> After working in Germany for 18 months you no longer need permission from the Federal Employment Agency to move on to another EU country.
> 
> You will need to comply with the domestic laws regarding registration and application procedure for your Blue Card in the new country or a work/residence permit.
> 
> I'd think that your employer should be able to tell you what the procedure is.
> 
> You don't need to apply for a visa for the new country to enter but you definitely need to regularise your stay in terms of permission to work and taking up residency.
> 
> Which country do you have an offer from?



I have option as netherland , belgium or luxemburg. They have role in all 3 locations. Any idea which country have more tedious rules to enter it.


----------



## ALKB

vinaykumar2 said:


> I have option as netherland , belgium or luxemburg. They have role in all 3 locations. Any idea which country have more tedious rules to enter it.


Sorry, no idea.

Personally, I'd find it fascinating to live in a tiny country such as Luxemburg.

Maybe look into how much tax you'd pay in each country and living expenses?


----------



## vinaykumar2

ALKB said:


> Sorry, no idea.
> 
> Personally, I'd find it fascinating to live in a tiny country such as Luxemburg.
> 
> Maybe look into how much tax you'd pay in each country and living expenses?


Good point..thnks


----------



## smahs

The last I checked, depending on your pay, you would pay more tax in BE than in NL. You can also get 30% rule in NL which can probably lower your tax slab as 70% of your brutto would be taxable (get a written confirmation from your employer that they would apply on your behalf for the 30% rule, as some do not like to "differentiate with the locals", as a friend of mine was told when he asked to apply). Living expenses are higher in NL than in DE. LX is a place to retire, that is, if you retire rich!


----------

